

Hummingbird: Real Time Web Traffic Visualization - sstrudeau
http://mnutt.github.com/hummingbird/

======
matrix
Pretty neat! I wish it was access log based though. Using the access logs
means being able to see anomalous activity such as spikes in particular status
codes, performance issues, that sort of thing. I do have a project I could use
as the base for that, but I suspect I might be one of the few people who cares
about that sort of info.

~~~
juvenn
Unfortunately, it's not log based. Just like Google Analytics, you insert a
little script in, when request comes in, the script will update MongoDB in the
backend.

Though, your need are not unusual, I guess. So, publish it.

~~~
borism
I'm interested as well and may contribute

------
vier
Don't miss the video <http://vimeo.com/11613517>

~~~
bdotdub
And the presentation at MongoSF:
<http://www.10gen.com/event_mongosf_10apr30#gilt>

------
anonanoo
Nice...I used to work with Michael Nutt at Limewire...very talented developer

------
phoboslab
Very cool technology demo, but I can't think of any scenario where you'd
actually need this "realtimeness". I'm constantly annoyed by the 24h you have
to wait for google analytics, though.

~~~
boucher
You don't actually have to wait, you just have to manually select the date
from the date picker.

~~~
pierrefar
It's still not real-time: updates are about hourly.

------
jokull
That looks promising. Is anyone familiar with a self hosted solution like
this?

Also: What is the tracking pixel gif for if it's using websockets?

~~~
javery
The tracking pixel is for tracking the stats from the web requests, the
websocket is for updating the actual admin interface (from what I understand).

~~~
siong1987
I can double confirm it.

------
mtarnovan
Nice, but it's using WebSockets so that means it only supports tracking
clients with recent webkit based browsers (no IE, no Firefox, no Opera).
Unless it uses some kind of emulation - I couldn't find anything about this in
the docs.

~~~
siong1987
I don't think that they use web socket for tracking. They use it only for
showing the realtime stats.

Edit: check out the client tracking js. No web socket is used.

~~~
mtarnovan
You are right indeed. Thanks for pointing this out.

------
adelevie
Will anyone turn this into a web service?

~~~
siong1987
chartbeat.com

~~~
adelevie
I'd love to use the free trial but I'm hesitant to go for one of those credit-
card-required trials.

Chartbeat should be so essential that if I forget to put in my CC info and the
trial runs out, I notice it immediately and update payment info.

With this system, even if Chartbeat ends up being useless for me, I could
simply forget it even exists and still get charged.

~~~
nostromo
This is what credit card statements are for. (And ChartBeat is pretty darn
cheap.)

~~~
adelevie
I'm not knocking the price and I'm definitely not rendering judgement as to
whether or not it's worth paying for.

